#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 外國人做的獸裝......

## 君尼爾獅

從〝灰灰的網站〞抓下來滴
我覺得很可愛阿...

----------


## 白狼 小舞

本狼覺得滿可愛的ㄚ  :Very Happy:  
如果可以的話
相穿穿看的說

----------


## xzs

其實不錯的說~而且她好厲害~兩套都是她自己做的呢！

----------


## 修諾斯

獸裝其實很難看出差別在哪啦~XDD

圖片的話倒是比較明顯

其實我覺得受裝只有手藝好不好的問題所在而已啦=ˇ=+

----------


## 君尼爾獅

做一件獸裝.....聽說都很貴吼？

----------


## rock狼

> 做一件獸裝.....聽說都很貴吼？


買別人的比做的貴~~吧~~~
做的可貴值就是自己的原創吧?哈?

----------


## a70701111

雖然真的會有萌生想要做獸裝的念頭。
但是因為沒有技術，所以始終不敢動手阿><
如果真的到動手的那個時刻，在下想，應該會非常辛苦吧。
(先問人，畫設計圖，在找材料，在開始動工……)
不知道在下的第一件獸裝不知道是神麼時候會出現呢XD

----------


## 若葉

> 做一件獸裝.....聽說都很貴吼？


只是你做一套的心思...會比你花的錢還要多好幾倍(茶


----

這個獸裝做的真是不錯@@~

看了也好想抱~毛絨絨的-//////-

----------


## 君尼爾獅

:lupe_pleased:  
說的也是  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 君尼爾獅

:lupe_wtf:  
它的腿是怎麼做的呀？
如何會有狼腿的效果呢？

----------


## xzs

這個嗎~簡單！
如下

----------


## 君尼爾獅

ooh.....謝謝你！
不過.....要怎麼穿呢？
 :狐狸疑惑:

----------


## xzs

這個嗎~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




俺不知道了`~`

----------


## 君尼爾獅

不過還是要謝謝你  :lupe_yay:

----------


## 卡庫爾

比較好奇那個Kaida（黑貓）的表演者怎麽才能看到外面。

至於腿上的襯墊麽。應該是穿在獸衣裏面的衣服上的。許多獸裝爲了體型都會專門有襯墊裝穿在裏面。

----------


## 君尼爾獅

其實我只是抓下來貼而已，也不知道= =.......

那眼睛很漂亮耶

----------


## jackie

請問這些都是去哪裡找的阿0.0   有點好奇

----------


## 君尼爾獅

我是去一個美國的網站找的
那裡有很多很讚的圖，蠻多人畫獸人的，當然也有獸裝照
因為是英文，不知道那裡叫什麼名子
而且那裡的背景都灰灰的
所以我都稱做〝灰灰的網〞

↑有說等於沒說.........   :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## jackie

可以把網址貼出來嗎??  想去看看 謝謝

----------


## 君尼爾獅

http://latinvixen.deviantart.com/
這個是我找到的獸裝的網

----------


## 布雷克

http://joecifur.deviantart.com/gallery/

這個作者也很會做,甚至還在賣獸裝呀

----------


## 柴田 雷

果然是外國人利害030++

他們手好巧噢～都好會做XD

----------


## 黑龍

很可愛...這樣應該花很多錢吧=  =

　　但也只能穿來表演...如果穿著走出門 (笑)
一堆人在看你

----------

